

It's Never Going to be Good Enough - kappaknight
http://comefortheride.com/its-never-going-to-be-good-enough/

======
stepherm
It seems to me that Blizzard must be doing something right considering every
one of their (somewhat) recent games has been a critical and commercial
success.

That said, their business model of "perfecting" a product before release
probably isn't something a start-up should emulate.

------
trafficlight
Is he just upset that Starcraft 2 hasn't come out yet?

I wouldn't bet against Blizzard. They knock every single one out of the park.

